# Hi hi hi there!



## Digby (Sep 14, 2009)

Just thought i'd introduce myself:

I'm from Victoria in Australia

Don't know too much about praying mantis's but like them a lot..

I've had 5 or 6, all of the same species though, not sure what it is.

I have a Youtube channel with videos of them eating...

Would really like to try a couple of different species! There are so many interesting ones that i feel i will never find in the wild.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome. We have a few others here from Australia.


----------



## jameslongo (Sep 14, 2009)

G'day mate! Second Aussie to join in a few days. Yeah!  

There's a lot of people here that have been doing this for a while now so you should have no trouble having your questions answered.

James.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello! Nice to have you!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## grant (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey

Welcome from Florida


----------



## ismart (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado home of the all you can drink green water "algie it whats for dinner".[/SIZE]


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Oct 14, 2009)

welcome


----------

